# [APP] [FREE] GotYa. Send your location to any kind of smart pnone using SMS



## zstus (Aug 2, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: RC 0

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]google Play Store link[/background]*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]'GotYa' is an app to help your friend to find a way to meeting place without wandering off. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Gotya is not as other app sends them the location of the meeting place with one-touch. If they clicks that link in that message, Map App or browser turns up automatically and shows the location of the meeting place and current [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]on any smart phone[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 255)].[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Ease of use in a stylish design. Please enjoy a great user experience in GotYa.[/background]


----------

